# International 254



## Sammy78 (Apr 30, 2018)

I can’t get my international 254 to start up. It spins over and acts like it wants to start but don’t. It ran good before I parked it a week ago. Any info would greatly be appreciated!!


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Howdy Sammy, welcome to the tractor forum.

Your diesel system probably needs bleeding. When was the last time you changed your fuel filter? Might be a good time to change it. How about the air filter? 

The following bleeding procedure was developed for an old Ford diesel, but it should be adaptable for your tractor. 
________________________________________________________

*This is a procedure originally posted by Jerry/MT on the YT Forum. I’ve added a few things, but it’s the best detailed bleeding procedure that I’ve seen.

Start at the fuel outlet of the tank (inlet to the filter). Shut the tank valve, remove the line at the filter inlet and holding a suitable container to catch the diesel fuel, open the valve. You should have a CONTINUOUS rush/flow of fuel out of the line. If it dribbles or is intermittent, check the fuel cap for a blockage of the fuel vent or the strainer upstream of the valve for clogging. The strainer/screen is attached to the shut-off valve, and is positioned up inside the tank. You will have to drain the tank and pull the valve to clean the screen. 

If you have good fuel flow at that point, reconnect the line and open the bleeder screw at the top of the filter. Turn on the tank valve and wait till you have a steady flow of fuel with no bubbles at the top of the filter, then close the bleeder screw. 

Your pump may have a bleeder screw . If so, open the bleeder screw and crank the engine until fuel streams out with no bubbles, then close it. Otherwise loosen the inlet connection at the pump and purge air at that point. 

Go back and make sure ALL the fittngs in the fuel delivery system are tight so they cannot suck air.

Make sure the battery is fully charged. Loosen the fuel fittings at the injectors, either one at a time or all at once. Crank the engine till you see all fuel at the injector fittings and then tighten the fittings. If you do indvidual fittings, the engine will usually start before you get to the last fitting. 

Alternatively, you can "tow-start" it to save wear and tear on your starter. Leave the injector lines cracked open at the injectors at first to purge the lines. Then tighten them up and she should start.

Your injection pump puts out a very small amount of fuel (high pressure/low volume). BE PATIENT. If the lines are totally empty, it takes a lot of cranking to fill them up. *


----------



## thepumpguysc (Jan 25, 2015)

Make SURE you have fuel going TO THE INJ. PUMP..
Then, w/ the throttle in wide open/full throttle, loosen the lines AT THE INJECTORS & spin the engine.. it should pump fuel.. just tighten & off you go..
IF no fuel is present AT THE INJECTORS & you have fuel TO THE INJ. PUMP.. Theres only 1 thing in between.. the inj. pump..
Does it have an electric shut off?? shuts off w/ the key.. OR is it a pull cable/manual shut off.??
IF its electric.. MAKE SURE the solenoid is working.. you should be able to hear it click..


----------



## Sammy78 (Apr 30, 2018)

thepumpguysc said:


> Make SURE you have fuel going TO THE INJ. PUMP..
> Then, w/ the throttle in wide open/full throttle, loosen the lines AT THE INJECTORS & spin the engine.. it should pump fuel.. just tighten & off you go..
> IF no fuel is present AT THE INJECTORS & you have fuel TO THE INJ. PUMP.. Theres only 1 thing in between.. the inj. pump..
> Does it have an electric shut off?? shuts off w/ the key.. OR is it a pull cable/manual shut off.??
> ...


----------

